# Off to MN for a chance at another buck!



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Well this weekend I'm finally getting the opportunity to go out of state and bowhunt Northern MN near Alvarado! Since i'm still 17 my tag is only $14 for a non resident youth tag. The same price for a non resident rifle tag when i get one. Already got my ND buck and didnt realize the down side to shooting a deer so early. I won't get the awesome late-season snow hunts i've had in the past. I'll be hunting with my uncle who has shot some nice bucks in this area. Got a fball game friday night then in stand Saturday morning. Hope it goes well. Wish me luck! :beer:


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Good luck on your Minnesota hunt. How 'bout a pic of your ND buck?

By the way, when you get back to Hillsboro shoot some does.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Are there any extra doe tags left to buy this year?? I forgot to get one earlier and does anyone know of anywhere i could donate the meat at no chartge to me. My family doesnt need any more but would love to harvest a doe or two and donate them.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's a crappy picture


----------

